# Alpenland Sporthotel - St. Johann - walking distance to village?



## darcy (Jul 6, 2008)

I have read all the reviews for this resort and did a search, but it is still not clear to me whether the village of St. Johann is walking distance from the resort.  Can anyone here enlighten me on that?

Thanks,
darcy


----------



## tselios (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, it's located within the town.  Very lovely and easy to walk around.  Once you venture out of that town, speaking German will probably make things easier.  It's been over 10 yrs since we visited, but remember English being spoken at the resort & nearby areas of town, but not so much in other nearby towns.  We took a train to Salzburg one day and also to Munich for the day.  Enjoyed both.  Train station was within walking distance.  Also rented a car for a day of exploration--which was quite an adventure since we don't speak German.  We enjoyed our stay.


----------



## darcy (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks! It sounds like a great location!


----------



## Dublin 4 (Jul 26, 2008)

Have stayed at most of the hotels in St Johann and our favourite is the Post. It is right in the middle of the pedestrian zone yet has ample free parking. The food is excellent and it is great value. Ask for one of the very large newly renovated rooms


----------

